# Ze'eva almost ate a smaller dog



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

So this morning Ze'eva barks at me as usual to wake me up so I can let her out. I live somewhat in a fairly wooded area and my house has no fence to the front yard. So anyways I am watching her in the back yard and she is doing her thing then starts barking like crazy and bolts to the front yard. In my shorts and no shirt which I usually sleep in I sprint outside after her and she has a little pom pinned about to tear it apart in the front yard. It is the neighbor down the street's dog. By down the street I mean what would normally be 6-7 houses but that is how sparse the houses are out here. I actually couldn't believe it as Ze'eva is usually extremely dog submissive but seems rather protective of the property.

The reason I think she was going to tear it apart is because she caught a squirrel and ATE it two days ago before I could get to her and stop her...


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Eating a squirrel and eating a dog are two very different things!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Promise she didn't mistake the dog for a squirrel


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow! I bet you never see that pom in your yard again!
How did you break it up? Did Ze'va respond to you right away?


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

Ze'eva halfway responded. She refused to let the dog go but but just looked at me as if I would give her permission to continue... The pom ignored the owners recall from down the street and as I was leading Ze'eva into the house by her collar the pom started to bark and chase after us. I was halfway tempted to let her go again.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Well I hope the pom's owner will keep the little "tough guy" away! He could've been killed or seriously injured just by getting pinned by a large dog.


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

It is doubtful... As with most small dog owners they let the dogs be the kings of their world. Though if I catch this pom defecating in my yard I might just let Ze'eva have a snack. No evidence she did it if she eats the dog right?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

mroutdoorsman said:


> It is doubtful... As with most small dog owners they let the dogs be the kings of their world. Though if I catch this pom defecating in my yard I might just let Ze'eva have a snack. No evidence she did it if she eats the dog right?


Can't digest hair  Evidence


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

****... Well if its on my property they are at fault.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

mroutdoorsman said:


> ... As with most small dog owners they let the dogs be the kings of their world./QUOTE]
> 
> :nono::nono:


----------



## Denman (Jul 6, 2009)

mroutdoorsman said:


> ****... Well if its on my property they are at fault.


In MN if someone elses dog comes onto your property unleashed, it is the other owns fault for whatever happens... Not saying its right to let your dog have a snack, but there would be very little legal recourse they could take especially if the dog lives 6-7 houses down the street... Most owners of little dogs piss me off...


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I think I just read another post where you are going to be getting another pup in about 7 mos, are you not concerned that Ze'eva may do it harm?


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

Not really. She is extremely well behaved and extremely obedient usually. I was more shocked than anything because I have never ever seen her like that with another dog and never realized she was that territorial/protective of the property.

In a few weeks Ze'eva should have CGC as well...


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

I took what the OP said about having a snack as a joke....


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

Kris10 said:


> I took what the OP said about having a snack as a joke....


It somewhat was. I am not sure 100% what she would of done if I let her do her thing. The first thing that came to mind was her catching the squirrel a few days ago. I am pretty sure this is more of a, "hey daddy look what I found," type of situation with her.


----------

